# rare orange color Persons no 219 with aluminum mounting bracket reflector



## locomotion (Dec 7, 2022)

rare orange color Persons no 219 with aluminum mounting bracket reflector
used, but still presents very well
light surface rust on the back of the reflector
no cracks or chips in the reflector
diameter : about 2 1/4"

pictures tell the condition, ask me questions or request for more pics in PM

sold as-is, as seen
please check pictures and ask questions

Payment terms : *cash, check or money order or Paypal f&f*


----------



## JimScott (Dec 9, 2022)

$45


----------



## locomotion (Dec 9, 2022)

JimScott said:


> $45



No deal


----------



## ninolecoast (Dec 10, 2022)

55


----------



## locomotion (Dec 10, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> 55



no deal thanks
still missing a little bit to recoup my original purchase price!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 18, 2022)

anyone want to make one last offer? almost there!


----------



## locomotion (Sunday at 2:04 PM)

anyone at $60 + shipping?


----------



## Hoagie57 (Sunday at 2:37 PM)

locomotion said:


> anyone at $60 + shipping?



I'll do $60 + shipping  <<<RETRACT MY OFFER / TIRED OF WAITING. GONNA KEEP MOVIN ON DOWN THE ROAD "NO DEAL"


----------

